# Moving to Penang



## Inquisitive (Mar 21, 2013)

In one week I arrive in Penang and need to look around for an apt or condo to sublet for 3-6 months. Maybe longer. Just want to find out best way to find reasonable and clean places. Best way to see the various spots.. tuk tuk or what? 
Anxious to settle in and get to know you!

Marilyn

lane:


----------



## justin_tan (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi Marilyn,

You are looking at which area? Come to work or? Better you rent in place near to your work place.


----------



## jonadana (Sep 16, 2014)

so many people want to move to that area. Is it really good place to stay? I also wonder.


----------

